# SBD against A6M3- a story of Stanley Vejtasa



## seesul (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Dan,

have you ever seen that? Man, I got no words, absolutely amazing! I know you told me about this story but when I saw the way of fight with SBD...
Oh man, I wish you could find him and ask him for a signed picture!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEnDjwXnj3Y_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1NTUzj7cGw_


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that on tv. Soon after he was transferred to a Wildcat squadron, according to the show.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2007)

Roman, as a matter of fact, Ive got feelers out within the Case Clan to try and get some info on his whereabouts.... Thing is, my family tree is fu*ked up and certain "relatives" are in actuality true blooded assholes...


----------



## drgondog (Dec 14, 2007)

seesul said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> have you ever seen that? Man, I got no words, absolutely amazing! I know you told me about this story but when I saw the way of fight with SBD...
> Oh man, I wish you could find him and ask him for a signed picture!
> ...




Off topic but I just heard from Jim Brooks who is doing amazingly well. You probably know that but I haven't heard from him in awhile.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## seesul (Dec 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Roman, as a matter of fact, Ive got feelers out within the Case Clan to try and get some info on his whereabouts.... Thing is, my family tree is fu*ked up and certain "relatives" are in actuality true blooded assholes...



Dan,

I´m really sory for that... So I´m really happy that I personally have so great family...


----------



## seesul (Dec 15, 2007)

drgondog said:


> Off topic but I just heard from Jim Brooks who is doing amazingly well. You probably know that but I haven't heard from him in awhile.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bill



Bill,

if you mean Jimmy Brooks, a former fighter pilot from 31stFG, don´t tell me you´re in touch with him! If so that´s amazing! 
I was searching for his address almost 3 years till I found it. Later I let you know you how. It´s a funny story...
Check this http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/lt-jimmy-brooks-story-10853.html#post300282

Nice weekend


----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2007)

seesul said:


> Bill,
> 
> if you mean Jimmy Brooks, a former fighter pilot from 31stFG, don´t tell me you´re in touch with him! If so that´s amazing!
> I was searching for his address almost 3 years till I found it. Later I let you know you how. It´s a funny story...
> ...



I'm prtty sure it's the same house he and Martha have been living in since I first met him in 1959.

I got off topic on Vejtasa - I would have to think that his feat, which is 100% true, of shooting down three zero's in an SBD against cream of IJN pilots may be unmatched.. he was COMAIR at Miramar when Top Gun syllabus was developed.

I understand that the published docrine developed by John Boyd at Nellis was a core of the fighter tactics being developed there,

Amazing pilot. Maybe Rudel matched him flying Stuka's but offhand I can't think of a better example of bringing fists to a gunfight a- and winning.


----------



## seesul (Dec 15, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Roman, as a matter of fact, Ive got feelers out within the Case Clan to try and get some info on his whereabouts.... Thing is, my family tree is fu*ked up and certain "relatives" are in actuality true blooded assholes...



Dan, never give up, think I got his address and phone #, check my PM and lemme know, I´m really *CURIOUS*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

I Pm'd u back Roman.... U got it right...

I called Stan up with the number Roman had given me and his son answered... He asked who it was and I told him Dan Case.... A minute later, Stan got on the phone and said, "I know that last name..."

We talked for about 10 minutes or so, laughing pretty much the whole time... Also talked about Jeff DeBlanc and what his lose has meant to the aviation community....Told a couple of stories etc etc.... Great guy.... He remembered my Grandfather and I with some nice kind words....

He commented about the dogfights episode, which he said was completely accurate.... He loved it.... He said, "For once, those Hollywood types got it right..."

Thanks again Roman for putting me back in touch with Uncle Swede... It was great....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 15, 2007)

Great stuff Dan - you da man!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

Romans the man, I just followed up on what he researched...


----------



## seesul (Dec 16, 2007)

Dan,

the world is too small. Enjoy the rest of the weekend...I´m really happy for you!


----------



## drgondog (Dec 16, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I Pm'd u back Roman.... U got it right...
> 
> I called Stan up with the number Roman had given me and his son answered... He asked who it was and I told him Dan Case.... A minute later, Stan got on the phone and said, "I know that last name..."
> 
> ...



Awesome - I still consider that fight as the greatest US dogfight in the war.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

I do too Bill.... U know he was the only pilot to earn a Navy Cross in Dive Bombers AND Fighters???


----------



## seesul (Dec 17, 2007)

Bill,
here´s Stan´s bio:
ACSC GOE: Stanley W. "Swede" Vejtasa 2004 Biography

Dan,
does your aunt already know you spoke to 'Swede'? 
btw, next time, could you ask Stan if he knows in which town in Czech Republic his father was born?


----------



## seesul (Dec 17, 2007)

...and Dan, off topic,

but is it your grandpa Bill Case, 1st from left, standing,yes?
You´re lucky man 

source:Time of the Aces: Marine Pilots in the Solomons (The One and Only 'Pappy')


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2007)

Yea Roman, thats my Grandpa.... Piss on my Aunt that bitch..... 

I will ask Stan about that this week...


----------



## seesul (Dec 17, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea Roman, thats my Grandpa.... Piss on my Aunt that bitch.....
> 
> I will ask Stan about that this week...



....''Piss on my Aunt that bitch.....'' Dan, Dan, it´s a Xmas time


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2007)

Nah man, I hold grudges, and all that bitch did when my Mom died was send flowers.... Didnt even bother to show up....

Fu*k her...

Oh, and BTW, I had a freakin lovely day...


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Nah man, I hold grudges, and all that bitch did when my Mom died was send flowers.... Didnt even bother to show up....
> 
> Fu*k her...
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I had a freakin lovely day...



Now I understand...that´s unbelievable...


----------



## drgondog (Dec 18, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I do too Bill.... U know he was the only pilot to earn a Navy Cross in Dive Bombers AND Fighters???



No, but it doesn't suprise me. One helluva a record.


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2007)

drgondog said:


> No, but it doesn't suprise me. One helluva a record.



Agreed!


----------



## R Leonard (Dec 18, 2007)

Actually, one of two of whom I am aware, the other was Birney Strong, another Yorktown VS-5 SBD driver turned fighter pilot.

Still, only two out of a heck of a lot of SBD, SB2U, and SB2C drivers, only a fraction of whom were awarded the Navy Cross.

Regards,

Rich


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan,

just found a nice group photo of VF-10.
2nd row, 2nd from right- is it Vejtasa, yes?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea thats him Roman, great pic....


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

O.K.
And that Dauntless in your avatar is Stan´s as well?
Attached few pics of him that I´ve found in Internet.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, thats his White 5 Roman, as well as his 3 Navy Crosses and the 10 (and a 1/4) kills he got....

Ive got all those same shots on my comp.... Thanks for postin them...


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea, thats his White 5 Roman, as well as his 3 Navy Crosses and the 10 (and a 1/4) kills he got....
> 
> Ive got all those same shots on my comp.... Thanks for postin them...



Dan,

is that white 5 the same machine in which he achieved 3 Zero kills?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it is Roman...


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Yes it is Roman...



wow


----------



## seesul (Feb 20, 2008)

Got an unexpected e-mail from Vejtasa´s daughter today that I really appreciated. Don´t know where she found me, maybe she read this thread. She confirmed her grandpa (Stanley´s father) came from Czech Republic. That´s why such a surname.
The world is small...
Dan, I sent you PM, check it out!


----------



## seesul (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wanted to tell you that I´ve found a letter from Stanley Vejtasa in my mail box yesterday! 
He was pretty fast with his answer and I really appreciate it!
Thank you Suzan and Stanley


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2008)

Frickin great Roman...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 11, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## seesul (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, it is!

I haven´t expected his answer so soon. Last Monday I sent my request to Suzan (Stan´s daughter) and this Monday I got it...amazing...


----------



## timshatz (Mar 13, 2008)

That is very cool. Good guy.


----------



## seesul (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, he really is!
It´s not usual to be so fast on answer...
I really appreciate it!!!
Going to send him another letter this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2008)

Man,thats excellent stuff.


----------



## seesul (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan,
in the meantime, were you able to get in touch with Stan, Susan or her brothers?
I still didn´t get any answer from Stan on my 2nd letter...hope everything´s allright with his family!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2009)

Havent been in touch over there.... Susan still hasnt sent me what she promised either.... Something may be up...


----------



## seesul (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan, could you try to call Susan?
I know I´m pain in the ass with my request but...I just wanna know if her dad is alright...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually tried calling today Roman and voicemail picked up.... I'll be tryin again....

I dont have Susans number, just Swedes...


----------



## seesul (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you for your try Dan!
Just sent you a PM. Stan had 3 children: Susan, Dan and Gene. Susan´s and Dan´s phone numbers are in the PM.


----------



## Klay (Dec 4, 2009)

That was a great story. (the SBD vs A6M dogfight)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

I remember seeing that episode of Dogfights. 
It's nice to know Stanley was happy with the portrayal.

I hope you are able to contact the family again and all is well. 


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you. I hope so. Strange is that more than 1 year ago I was contacted by Susan, we had some e-mail exchange but no answers from her now. Her father doesn´t take the phone so I hope at least Dan will be successful...


----------



## seesul (Dec 8, 2009)

Dan, did you try call anyone? Sorry, I´m impatient...


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Dan,

they replayed Stan´s Dog Fight epizode on our TV yesterday so I realized there´s still no word from Stan or Susan...
Did you try to call his sons or Susan?
Thank you mate!


----------



## seesul (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Dan,
any contact with Stan´s children?


----------



## seesul (Jan 24, 2013)

I´m very sorry to say that I got the word that Stanley Swede Vejtasa passed away yesterday in age of 98.
May he rest in peace.
Blue skies Stanley!

I haven´t found any info on this on net yet but Barrett Tillman posted this message on Facebook:

They're going fast now. We lost Swede Vejtasa yesterday (Wednesday) in Escondido, age 98 1/2. Anyone who doesn't know about him: Capt. Stanley W. Vejtasa, USN (Ret) was one of the superb aviators of his generation: flew scout-bombers at Coral Sea and fighters at Guadalcanal. He set an American record, credited with downing seven Japanese torpedo/dive bombers at the Battle of Santa Cruz in Oct 42. Postwar he helped establish Topgun (it's one word: the movie was two) and conned USS 64 Boat (aka Constellation). Just a wonderful man. As of today, 57% of the contributors to the Enterprise book have departed the pattern. those who are going to interview: DO IT NOW.


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2013)

very sad news, R.I.P Sir


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 25, 2013)

Just got the same info from Nancy Reeves, whose father also flew in VS-5 off Yorktown.

"_Our dear friend patriot, CAPT Stanley Winfield "Swede" Vejtasa, USN(R), passed away yesterday (Wednesday), 23 January, in the early evening at Palomar Medical Center in Escondido, California. He was 98 1/2. We've lost a true national treasure are forever indebted to him for his lifetime of service contributions he made to the history of WWII, especially in the Pacific. I can tell you he never lost his interest in teaching what he could about the war to those who were interested, and there were hundreds that filled his mailbox with requests for information autographs. He patiently responded to every request until he was no longer able to write, and he felt bad about the last stack he was unable to answer. Up to the very end he always had a smile and a chuckle that endeared him to all who knew him. He will be sorely missed.

As his daughter so beautifully expressed, some people should never leave us, and Swede was one of those people that we all would have liked to have with us forever._"


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)




----------

